# Revoir les videos d'Arte+7 impossible !



## rolanxo (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Veuillez m'excuser si je me suis trompé de forum.

J'ai un macbookpro 15" de fin 2006, Intel core2duo, sur macosx 10.5.8 avec tous les plugins à jour, Firefox 3.6.10 mais sur ce site http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/arte7   on me demande de mettre à jour le plugin flash et sur http://www.pluzz.fr/infrarouge--le-fln-en-france.html la video ne s'affiche pas, pourtant je peux lire normalement le jt de France 2 ou http://ce-soir-ou-jamais.france3.fr/?page=archives qui fonctionnent parfaitement avec silverlight !

J'ai essayé un truc en désinstallant la dernière version de Flash pour y mettre la 9 mais...nada.

Alors, que pasa ? c'est surtout Arte+7 qui me dérange...

Merci.


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu as bien Flip4Mac d'installé?


----------



## miaou (25 Septembre 2010)

meme pb, pour voir je viens d'essayer  sur mon imac  un message me dit " flip4Mac n'est pas disponible sur votre navigateur " 
pourtant il y est bien
c'est peut etre incompatible avec ppc . j'essayerai sur mon macbook ( intel) mais rolanxo est sut intel...alors ??


----------



## rolanxo (25 Septembre 2010)

Oui j'ai bien Flip4mac installé...

Que faire ?


----------



## ntx (25 Septembre 2010)

Et avec Safari ?


----------



## rolanxo (25 Septembre 2010)

Avec safari pareil...


----------



## rolanxo (26 Septembre 2010)

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2010)

Vérifie si tu as bien le plug-in soit dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-in soit dans <ta maison>/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-in.

Enfin désinstalle et réinstalle.


----------



## rolanxo (27 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de désinstaller et réinstaller Flip4mac toujours RIEN chez http://www.pluzz.fr/france3/...

J'ai même viré Perian en pensant que ça pouvait etre la cause...Mais que dalle.

Bon...heu j'explose mon macbook ou j'attends un peu...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, en gros tu as un problème avec Flash quoi. 

Question, comment l'as-tu désinstallé? Avec le désinstallateur d'Adobe (ici)? As-tu bien nettoyé derrière (c'est à dire virer tous les dossiers qui lui sont liés (Adobe / Flash Player / Macromedia)? Fait une réparation des autorisations?


----------



## rolanxo (28 Septembre 2010)

Oui j'ai désinstallé Flash 10 avec le désinstalleur de l'Adobe et mis Flash 9 à la place. Ca ne plante plus pour l'instant mais écran noir toujours sur Pluzz.fr et Arte+7.
  Quant à virer tous les dossiers lés à l'Adobe je sais pas faire, peux-tu me comment ?


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis il est peu probable que ce soit Flash 10 le fautif, il est installé chez moi et je ne rencontre aucun problème sur Pluzz.fr ou Arte+7. 

Ce que je te conseillerais c'est:

1) Désinstaller proprement Flash.
2) Trouver avec Spotlight tous les fichiers / dossiers qui s'y rapportent (mots clés: Adobe / Flash Player / Macromedia).
3) Réparer les autorisations après la réinstallation.

&#8230;Bon, j'ai un peu de temps, voilà la liste des fichiers / dossiers restant chez moi après désinstallation (je ne crois pas en avoir oubliés):

Y'a un dossier Adobe dans: Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Caches
Un dossier Macromedia dans: Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Preferences
Un fichier Flash Player dans: Ta maison >> Bibliothèque >> Logs


----------



## rolanxo (29 Septembre 2010)

Merci Mobyduck !!

J'ai re-désinstallé Flash 9 avec le désinstalleur de l'Adobe, supprimé tous les fichiers associés, il y en avait effectivement, et là miracle Pluzz.fr fonctionne !! 

Que s'était-il donc passé ?

Arte +7 ne fonctionne pas puisque je n'ai pas réinstallé Flash 10. J'hésite...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2010)

Hum, possible qu'un fichier cache soit responsable de cette pagaille. Enfin si tu veux mon opinion, essaie de remettre Flash 10 quand même, ça coûte rien, et si ça foire de nouveau tu sais comment le remettre d'équerre maintenant.


----------



## rolanxo (5 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,
suite à quelques jours d'absence dus au chargeur du mac qui avait rendu l'âme je reviens cracher ma bile, en effet http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/arte7 ne fonctionne toujours pas ! pourtant je viens de réinstaller Flash 10 après avoir désinstallé Flash proprement et tous les fichiers associés à l'Adobe...seul Pluzz.fr marche. 
Alors ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2010)

Là je vois pas... :-/

Si t'avais un GPU compatible avec l'accélération matérielle inclus dans Flash 10.1, peut-être qu'en le désactivant le problème disparaîtrait (voir ici)...mais vu ta bécane c'est peu probable.


----------

